# Speedometer rebuild



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

Who does a quality job refurbishing speedo's ? --the speedo in my 65 made a bad growly noise, needle bounced all over the place, before I could stop to disconnect the cable the needle broke off


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

old-goat said:


> Who does a quality job refurbishing speedo's ? --the speedo in my 65 made a bad growly noise, needle bounced all over the place, before I could stop to disconnect the cable the needle broke off


Pete Serio: 

Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

^^^^^X2 on that, Pete Serio did my speedo and 4th Pod, both turned out great. Price was very reasonable.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I should have thought of Pete - he helped me out on my Hurst shifter


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3. Pete is the man.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

Pete was able to build me a speedo - I should get it in a few days. A lesson learned, when a car sits for many years as mine has, ( since 1979 ) don't just drive it without having the speedo checked out. Mine has damaged parts that are no longer available


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the factory lube dries out over time, especially without use. Neither of mine have ever been apart, and both work fine (knock wood)....the '65 has 160,000 and the '67 has about 245,000...but the cars have never been out of service. Sitting hurts cars more than regular use does, IMO. That said, I am certain that R&R of the speedo's to clean and re-lube the workings would be a wise thing to do, even with a functional unit. After 45+ years, it just makes sense.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When I was restoring my car I purchased from Pete an OEM 1970 Clock rebuilt with quartz movement. It looked new. In the car now 4 years and has not lost a second. Pete is just great to deal with.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

YES! Pete did my entire dash....perfect!:agree A great guy to talk with also. Eric


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

Ahhh, got the refurbished speedo from Pete, installed it and as expected, it is perfect.


----------

